# The smallest Paph and Phrag?



## Magicboy (Sep 16, 2007)

Does anyone know witch is the Paph and Phrag species with the smallest flower?


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 16, 2007)

Paph. thaianum and Phrag. fischeri (assuming you don't consider Mexipedium xerophyticum to be a Phrag.).


----------



## Magicboy (Sep 16, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Paph. thaianum and Phrag. fischeri (assuming you don't consider Mexipedium xerophyticum to be a Phrag.).



No, Mexipedium is another genus!

Thanks alot.

How rare is P. thaianum in growing?


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 16, 2007)

I don't believe I've heard of thaianum. Anyone know which subspecies it would fall under?


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Sep 16, 2007)

thaianum is in subgenus Brachypetalum if that's what you mean. It resembles a tiny niveum.

Jon


----------



## goldenrose (Sep 16, 2007)

That's what I meant Jon- Thanks!


----------



## Hien (Sep 16, 2007)

Jon in SW Ohio said:


> thaianum is in subgenus Brachypetalum if that's what you mean. It resembles a tiny niveum.
> 
> Jon



Someone mentioned on this forum before that this species had been imported along time ago as niveum, in fact, at the time, they thought it was an inferior niveum for the fact it is so small . 
I guess the hybridizers always go with the "giant flower fashion" so they don't pay attention to it, if not out right reject something not conform to judging standard.
and the experts could be wrong too in determine species description.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 16, 2007)

helenae is pretty tiny, too. thaianum does tend to have the smaller LS, no?


----------



## WolfDog1 (C. Williams) (Sep 16, 2007)

I bought a nevium that a guy told me had been in his family for years. It's just a one growth division and I have had trouble getting it established. However, it has grown a new leaf and the total leaf span is around 2 1/2".
Hmmm...

Craig


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 16, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Paph. thaianum and Phrag. fischeri (assuming you don't consider Mexipedium xerophyticum to be a Phrag.).


How about Phrag. andreettae?
http://www.phragweb.info/phragmiped..._phrag.asp?photo_id=754&phrag_name=andreettae


----------



## shaw (Sep 17, 2007)

Hien said:


> Someone mentioned on this forum before that this species had been imported along time ago as niveum, in fact, at the time, they thought it was an inferior niveum for the fact it is so small .
> I guess the hybridizers always go with the "giant flower fashion" so they don't pay attention to it, if not out right reject something not conform to judging standard.
> and the experts could be wrong too in determine species description.



i have a few niven myself, and they very small sizes niven about 4cm....
but they lack the big nose and the hair on the petal......


----------



## NYEric (Sep 17, 2007)

SlipperFan said:


> How about Phrag. andreettae?
> http://www.phragweb.info/phragmiped..._phrag.asp?photo_id=754&phrag_name=andreettae



If you can get me one I'll take 2! 
I have a schlimii [the one I posted pic of] that's smaller than my ficscheri.


----------

